# Cheap deli cups?



## EulersK (Jun 10, 2016)

First person to say "deli store" gets a chair to the face. I can't believe that I live in the entertainment mecca of the world, and yet I can't find a local restaurant supply shop.

I'm looking for more than just a couple of them. I've always just ordered some macaroni salad at Walmart for the cups when I needed them, but now that I'm selling roaches, I need _a lot_ more. I'm mostly looking for 16oz and 32oz cups. I have found them relatively cheap online (~$25 for 500), but I'm looking for cheaper... and not quite so many. Any suggestions?


----------



## rally (Jun 10, 2016)

Have you got access to a Sam's Club? I've seen them in the 8 oz, 16 oz, and 32 oz sizes.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/food-s...ble Food Containers&altQuery=100002_2246_1565

Scroll down a bit.


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 10, 2016)

Are you selling just local pick up or shipping? The person near me I buy dubia from just puts them in a clear plastic bag like the do at fish stores with egg crate pieces in the bag.
What big city is nearest?
Google has lots of Restaurant Supply stores in the listing for Las Vegas if that's close?


----------



## EulersK (Jun 10, 2016)

rally said:


> Have you got access to a Sam's Club? I've seen them in the 8 oz, 16 oz, and 32 oz sizes.
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/food-service-concession-supplies/1565.cp?navAction=pop&rootDimension=product_typeisposable Food Containers&altQuery=100002_2246_1565
> 
> Scroll down a bit.


Oh man, I wish. My hunt would have been over long ago.



sdsnybny said:


> Are you selling just local pick up or shipping? The person near me I buy dubia from just puts them in a clear plastic bag like the do at fish stores with egg crate pieces in the bag.
> What big city is nearest?
> Google has lots of Restaurant Supply stores in the listing for Las Vegas if that's close?


I'm in Vegas, yeah. I like to package up the roaches the night before, and fun fact, they can chew through plastic bags. Yeah, I didn't know either.

A lot of those listing are sketchy - it's just some dudes house or it's in a really bad part of town. The ones that are legit sell massive quantities and/or require a membership of sorts. The couple I've found that I could actually use are ridiculous prices, upwards of 3 for $1.


----------



## antinous (Jun 10, 2016)

EulersK said:


> First person to say "deli store" gets a chair to the face. I can't believe that I live in the entertainment mecca of the world, and yet I can't find a local restaurant supply shop.
> 
> I'm looking for more than just a couple of them. I've always just ordered some macaroni salad at Walmart for the cups when I needed them, but now that I'm selling roaches, I need _a lot_ more. I'm mostly looking for 16oz and 32oz cups. I have found them relatively cheap online (~$25 for 500), but I'm looking for cheaper... and not quite so many. Any suggestions?


Just going to ask, where did you find $25 for 500, somewhere online?


----------



## rally (Jun 10, 2016)

I think that it's probably worth it to just have them shipped. 500 isn't THAT many to store, but it seems like a pretty good amount for $25. Out of curiosity, does that include shipping?

And hey, you'll not run out for the foreseeable future


----------



## sdsnybny (Jun 10, 2016)

Just think of all the slings you could buy to use up the extras


----------



## rally (Jun 10, 2016)

sdsnybny said:


> Just think of all the slings you could buy to use up the extras


Of course, every extra mouth means proportionately fewer Dubia....
This is why my own colony is having trouble kicking off


----------



## EulersK (Jun 10, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Just going to ask, where did you find $25 for 500, somewhere online?





rally said:


> I think that it's probably worth it to just have them shipped. 500 isn't THAT many to store, but it seems like a pretty good amount for $25. Out of curiosity, does that include shipping?
> 
> And hey, you'll not run out for the foreseeable future


http://www.webstaurantstore.com/search/plastic-deli-containers.html

Of course the prices vary by size. I think I actually found a decent restaurant supply place pretty close to me, and they've got good reviews. I'm going to call tomorrow to see if they have what I need.
http://restaurantsupplieslasvegasnevada.com/



sdsnybny said:


> Just think of all the slings you could buy to use up the extras


Stop enabling people!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## magicmed (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't know if you have the ability to order from sysco foods or not, nut I know we get out 8, 16, and 32 Oz deli cups with lids from them for 4.90 for a sleeve of 25 is what it breaks down too. I think you would need to order a box of 6 sleeves though...so about $30 for 150 cups with lids?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

